# R34 MSPEED Headlights!



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey guys..
I just wonder if anyone knows where I can get such headlamps as the
MSPEED Skyline has...??


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I suspect the original light has been modded. 

You can take off the headlamp lens, which would allow you to mod it and devise the air intake. Then pull out the electrics from inside, and direct the air from there with a guide of some sort to wherever you want 

I really doubt that this is an off the shelf jobbie


----------



## JoeyZobrist (Apr 15, 2009)

Been looking for that kind of headlamp myself too.. but no luck

The signal r34 has one too


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

I have one on my r33, it has a vent bonded in, a perfect shape of the lens. Would love to know where you could buy them:


----------



## JoeyZobrist (Apr 15, 2009)

As far as what I've heard... RHDJapan does them for R32s and R33s... but couldn't find anything for an R34


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm sure the Sumo R34 had one, so maybe worth asking Andy Barnes


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Il ask Newera jp


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I need a one of those if you no were to get it from or even
a Tomie one.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

that Mspeed looks the business!! drooool


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

the one the sumo R34 is a tomei one but purely a vent not a vent in a headlight


----------



## JoeyZobrist (Apr 15, 2009)

Cardiff R33 said:


> the one the sumo R34 is a tomei one but purely a vent not a vent in a headlight


Yep, just wanted to say that too

funny that no one uses the one with the Headlights still build in; I've seen alot driving around with the whole vents... must be annoying to drive around in the night


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone found out were you can get mspeed headlight from yet???
I really want that one


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

well you can tell the signal one is custom made due to the rough cutting around the vent headlight end


----------



## JoeyZobrist (Apr 15, 2009)

G40tee said:


> well you can tell the signal one is custom made due to the rough cutting around the vent headlight end


I noticed that too when I posted that pic:chuckle:
If I would have a clue how to do it..then I would have already. Anyone got a cheap used headlight they don't need for some "mad scientist testing"???


----------

